# Suigetsu vs Jugo



## Seiji (Apr 8, 2013)

Location: Kage Summit

Distance: 25m

Knowledge: None

Mindset: IC

Restrictions: None

Suigetsu has 2 water bottles. Who wins?


----------



## Strict (Apr 8, 2013)

Dafuq, Suigetsu already solo'd him with no difficult.


----------



## RBL (Apr 8, 2013)

where did he solo'd juugo?

and on: I do think suigetsu wins, but i dont know they lack of feats, i like more suigetsu since juugo is sasuke's cock sucker. but in terms of a battle im still thinkin suigetsu is stronger.


----------



## Bonly (Apr 8, 2013)

Suigetsu should win this. We already saw what happened when Jugo hit Suigetsu when he wasn't paying attention. Jugo can't hurt Suigetsu while Suigetsu can drown Jugo.


----------



## Seiji (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe I should restrict that drowning water thing.


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 10, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Suigetsu should win this. We already saw what happened when Jugo hit Suigetsu when he wasn't paying attention. Jugo can't hurt Suigetsu while Suigetsu can drown Jugo.



I miss the days Suigetsu wasn't a pussy.


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 10, 2013)

What exactly is IC for juugo?  Anyways I'm sure with manga knowledge or if he isn't crazy, he'd be able to avoid the drowning attack.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Apr 11, 2013)

*Jugo vs Suigetsu*

Location: konoha
Distance:30 m
SoM: BL
No restrictions


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 11, 2013)

There is nothing Jugo can do to Suigetsu...he loses.


----------



## RBL (Apr 11, 2013)

suigetsu despite of being a coward is a well skilled ninja.

juugo has nothing against him.


----------



## Sketh (Apr 11, 2013)

And why are there two of these threads?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

Merged the threads.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Apr 11, 2013)

Suigetsu has stated that he fought against Jugo in the past.This took place way before he obtained Zabuza's sword which is his main weapon in battle.

During one of Jugo's outburst like someone posted above shows Suigetsu placing a ball of water around Jugo's head which can potentially drown him in the process.


----------



## CoockiesAndMilf (Apr 11, 2013)

*Can't Juugo kill Suigetsu by blasting him with his beams?

However, Juugo doesn't activate CS2 early on, he'll most likely be defeated.*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2013)

CoockiesAndMilf said:


> *Can't Juugo kill Suigetsu by blasting him with his beams?
> 
> However, Juugo doesn't activate CS2 early on, he'll most likely be defeated.*



He probably can't, considering Suigetsu survived a much stronger attack from the Hachibi. He'd take a decent amount of damage, but he wouldn't die from it.


----------



## CoockiesAndMilf (Apr 11, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> He probably can't, considering Suigetsu survived a much stronger attack from the Hachibi. He'd take a decent amount of damage, but he wouldn't die from it.



*I actually believe he managed to survive by merging with the lake, It seems illogical to me that Suigetsu can survive a Bijuudama with just his own body.
The TBB also wasn't fired as a ball in order to have a bigger AoE, which made it less (but still) deadly.*


----------



## Luftwaffles (Apr 11, 2013)

Suigetsu didn't tank a Bijuudama ffs.


----------

